# Problème de redémarrage Mac avec Ubuntu.



## Talixe (30 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Ubuntu (9.04 Jaunty Jackalope) sur mon iMac
(J'ai fais un Dual-boot ubuntu/ubuntu sans garder Mac OS X)

Tout marche très bien, cependant j'ai une petite anomalie.
En effet, quand je lance un redémarrage sous Ubuntu, la session se ferme, puis il bloque sur l'écran noir au moment où il doit reboot et ne reboot pas donc.
Le Shutdown marche très bien en revanche.

Sachant qu'avant, j'étais en dual boot : Mac OS X / Ubuntu, le reboot marchait correctement depuis Mac OS mais me faisait la même erreur sous Ubuntu (écran noir figé, au moment où il doit reboot.)

J'ai fais pas mal de recherche pour trouver une solution, sans succès.

Cordialement.


----------



## GillesF (1 Août 2009)

Dernier modèle de macbook (pro)? Si c'est le cas, c'est un problème connu et pas encore résolu...


----------



## Talixe (4 Août 2009)

Il s'agit d'un iMac (après je ne suis pas expert en mac encore, je sais pas s'il s'agit d'une version pro.)

Voici le lien du Mac en question, version 20".
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/family/imac?mco=MTE3MDQ


----------



## Rez2a (4 Août 2009)

Salut,
si tu tapes "sudo shutdown -r" dans la console ça cause le même problème ?


----------



## Talixe (5 Août 2009)

En tapant : sudo shutdown -r now
en root, le problème est le même.
Le pc reste figé sur un écran noir au moment où il doit redémarrer.


----------

